# paph hennisianum in-situ



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2012)

I was browsing the web and saw this picture. I cant seem to stop looking at it now and wanted to share it with everyone. I am going to the Philippines in November and hoping someone could point me where they give orchid tours and such. If not I'm planning to visit Manila Seedling Bank so I will have to start from there.

I copied the original location so just view it on the persons picasa


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks very nice and very wet. I'm thinking leeches! :evil: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice plant and thanks for sharing it. Orchid books and websites are filled with flowers and plants but in situ pics are always a rare sight.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pics!!! Thanks for showing us!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing the in-situ photos.

Those plants look really healthy. Very little leaf damage.

Can you tell us more about the Manilla Seedling Bank?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> I always enjoy seeing the in-situ photos.
> 
> Those plants look really healthy. Very little leaf damage.
> 
> Can you tell us more about the Manilla Seedling Bank?



Its basically a horticultural paradise. I can't remember how big it is but its hectares of land dedicated to selling and buying exotic plants, fruit bearing trees, shrubs, orchids, ferns, bromeliads, birds and landscaping too. Quite an attraction especially the orchids and bonsai areas. Lots of Philippine endemic orchid species are traded.

A friend told me to go to "Greenhouse #3" that where the rare ferns and orchid species from Mindoro and Palawan are found. Maybe I can find an anitum and randsii in flower in person.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2012)

Purificacion Orchids has a stall there too I think.. I have attended one of their seminars before. 

here are there gallery http://purificacionorchids.com/index.php/gallery


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Its basically a horticultural paradise. I can't remember how big it is but its hectares of land dedicated to selling and buying exotic plants, fruit bearing trees, shrubs, orchids, ferns, bromeliads, birds and landscaping too. Quite an attraction especially the orchids and bonsai areas. Lots of Philippine endemic orchid species are traded.
> 
> A friend told me to go to "Greenhouse #3" that where the rare ferns and orchid species from Mindoro and Palawan are found. Maybe I can find an anitum and randsii in flower in person.




Do they ship? Do they have a website?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Purificacion Orchids has a stall there too I think.. I have attended one of their seminars before.
> 
> here are there gallery http://purificacionorchids.com/index.php/gallery



ooo, they come to the redland orchid festival and I've tried buying phal mariae a few times, but the roots are always very short and the plants quite large. you can pre-order things from them that they will bring to the festival


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> Do they ship? Do they have a website?



The manila seedling bank is just basically a hub. Sort of a market and inside the market there are stalls.

As per purificacion I think they ship but for wholesale only. however as cnycharles said you can pre-order if they attend the show then you can preorder.

But the vendors that has rare paphs doesnt seem to have a website unfortunately. and they don't ship either. just sells locally. I do have a few names as leads so I will have to look for them when I get to visit in November. However I think the blooming season is February. but still hoping for atleast a spike!

Another one is puentespina orchids but not sure of they attend international events.


----------

